# Standard Design bei JFrame und AWT



## Steev (15. Okt 2007)

Wie der Titel schon sagt, suche ich eine Möglichkeit wie man das Standard-Design des Betriebssystem für AWT-Komponenten (Buttons, Scroll-Leisten, etc.) übernehmen kann.

Ich hoffe das geht überhaupt irgendwie,...

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## Guest (15. Okt 2007)

```
try {
                    
                    // Set to OS-LAF
                    UIManager.setLookAndFeel(UIManager.getSystemLookAndFeelClassName());
                    
                    // Activating new Design
                    SwingUtilities.updateComponentTreeUI(comp);
                    SwingUtilities.updateComponentTreeUI(MainFrame.mainPopup);
                    SwingUtilities.updateComponentTreeUI(MainFrame.solutionPanePopup);
                    
                } catch (ClassNotFoundException ex) {
                    ex.printStackTrace();
                } catch (InstantiationException ex) {
                    ex.printStackTrace();
                } catch (UnsupportedLookAndFeelException ex) {
                    ex.printStackTrace();
                } catch (IllegalAccessException ex) {
                    ex.printStackTrace();
                }
```

Die Designs heisen unter Java LAF's (Look and Feels). Du findest dazu massig im Forum


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Okt 2007)

...ein LAF lässt sich jedoch nur für Swing-Komponenten und nicht für AWT-Komponenten ändern. Das AWT zeichnet die Komponenten aus der System-Bibliothek.


----------



## Steev (15. Okt 2007)

LAF ist mir bekannt, allerdings hilf mir das bei AWT leider nicht weiter

@L-ectron-X:
...zeichnet aus der Systembibliothek...
das müsste aber bedeuten das Java die aus der Systembibliothek in Windows das 95-Design zieht.
Kann man da nicht sagen das Java die neuste Version verwenden soll (plattformunabhängig).


----------



## Wildcard (15. Okt 2007)

AWT hat kein Look and Feel und dementsprechend keine Möglichkeit der Einflussnahme.


----------



## Steev (15. Okt 2007)

Schade,... (Das bedeutet das ich die AWT-Sachen durch Swing ersetzen muss...
Super, das Programm ist ziemlich groß...)

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Wildcard (15. Okt 2007)

Hättest du dich vorher informiert, wäre es dir schwer gefallen Gründe für AWT und gegen Swing zu finden.


----------



## Steev (15. Okt 2007)

Ja, so kann das gehen...


----------

